# MariaDB 10.1 on FreeBSD



## Qaz (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

As you may know MariaDB latest release include galera replication support.
https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/what-is-mariadb-101/

I try to use port of MariaDB 10.1 from https://github.com/Sp1l/ports/tree/master/databases/ and MariaDB working, but as i see, this port not include galera library. Galera from ports don't work. So I try to install just 10.0 version with galera port, but it's don't work too. Is there some people that use Mariadb with galera on FreeBSD? I try to install MariaDB 10.1 on Ubuntu, and it's working fine...but, I think you understand me...i wan't make it run on FreeBSD  I would be thankful for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2015)

Thread installing-mariadb-10-1-8-on-freebsd-10-2.53969/
Thread has-anyone-setup-mariadb-5-5-with-galera-on-freebsd-10.50602/
Thread compiling-mariadb-galera-10-problems.53418/


----------



## Qaz (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeap, I read this threads, but seems like no one make it working.


----------

